# Omaha Nebraska of western Iowa.



## Goosebags (Apr 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are schutzhund/training clubs in the Omaha Nebraska area? Thanks for the help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Look for locations on the United Schutzhund Clubs of America and the DVG-America website. 

There is one club in each group in NE

Lee


----------



## Goosebags (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I was able to get some contacts.


----------

